# Old Bank Liners 60's to early 70's



## ianian (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All

Looking for a John Lowens ex Master , Colin Medlicott ex Mate, Bill Renwick ex 3rd eng, and Dave Nicholls ex 3rd eng, Did any one know John Browning appy to Master [ His widow, Ros , would like to get in touch with John Lowens as old friends] also interested to find Steve Spence 4th eng from Hull who jumped ship off the Laganbank in Panama in 1970,[ because he hated the 2/eng real bad and thought he might end up killing him one dark night.] 
Also what happened to Nigel Sparrow 3rd mate on Nairnbank 1967, also John Norris 2nd eng from Nairnbank same year, appreciate if any body knows where
abouts of those guys.

Thanks in anticipation

Ian Shields [ handle is ianian]


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I met Nigel Sparrow in Wellington after I had "ran away to land" there. I think he was on Nessbank? Memory is going. I too would like to catch up with him.
Johnnie Lowans was relieving mate on the Marabank in Hamburg and round the coast when I was snr App on her. I do believe that if Johnnie had been left as Mate I would never have left and I have huge respect for him. He could straighten out the Apps with a problem because he was not only interested, but he cared!
I think I sailed with Dave Nicholls when he was 2/e on the Marabank as well. Was he a Geordie?


----------

